# Nandrolone for connective tissue repair ?



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 25, 2013)

I am no expert but I know alot of you guys can help me out 

I have a buddy he is older early 40's Never used aas in good shape. He works out regularly and would like to go harder but he says he is alot of pain do to a shoulder injury

He says he has a slight tear in labrum  and articular cartilage damage . His doc recommended surgery which he would spare no end to avoid

So in your opinion do you feel the effects of nandrolone and the healing properties it has on connective tissue would be worth a try before the knife. 

If so he is ready to go trt and consult his doc about this route 
if not

Option 2 what about HGH I dont know if he is willing to go that route but I am pretty sure if I (you) tell him its worth a go before surgery he will 

thanks for the help


----------



## regular (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got about two hundred AAS and fitness related studies bookmarked. I have never seen anything which suggests nandrolone does anything beneficial for healing connective tissue. There is evidence that GH stimulates collagen synthesis and for that reason it should aid in healing connective tissue.

[1] Abstract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19933753
[1] Full Study: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2821728/
[1] Full PDF: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...p0588-0341.pdf
[2] Abstract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22961272


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 25, 2013)

huh maybe I am wrong then I thought that it did have an effect on connective tissue. I always thought it was great for recovery and healing I just was not sure to what extent it worked


----------



## regular (Apr 25, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> huh maybe I am wrong then I thought that it did have an effect on connective tissue. I always thought it was great for recovery and healing I just was not sure to what extent it worked



That huge post which is on nearly every board claiming nandrolone works wonders for connective tissue doesn't supply a single citation. I'm an avid pubmeder and I've looked for evidence of that nandrolone heals connective tissue several times and I've never seen anything which suggests it does. 

Joint lubrication from aromatase conversion of nandrolone seems logical. Increased collagen synthesis I've never seen any evidence for.


----------



## PFM (Apr 25, 2013)

IMO connective tissues don't receive the blood/oxygen exchange muscles can. 

We see athletes all the time snapping and pulling ligaments right off the bone under their own strength, hence muscle repairs and strengthens at a rate faster than connective tissues.

I see no proof any hormones improving the rate of healing or repair of connective tissues.

Your friends best bet is stop smoking and drinking at least one month prior to surgery and abstain until cleared by the Doctor. Most non-union of bone is due to nicotine and next as alcohol. Since Ligaments connect to bones it's a no-brainer to a couch expert like me.


----------



## PFM (Apr 25, 2013)

BTW............I grew allot of bone and healed ridiculous fast running low Deca and GH pre & post op. I had no reattachment(s).

In hindsight I'd use GH alone because of the BP issues and incisions that bled more then any other surgery I had.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 25, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am no expert but I know alot of you guys can help me out
> 
> I have a buddy he is older early 40's Never used aas in good shape. He works out regularly and would like to go harder but he says he is alot of pain do to a shoulder injury
> 
> ...



I'd suggest TB500 instead


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info fellas. I will pass it along


----------



## Cashout (Apr 25, 2013)

regular said:


> I've got about two hundred AAS and fitness related studies bookmarked.* I have never seen anything which suggests nandrolone does anything beneficial for healing connective tissue. *There is evidence that GH stimulates collagen synthesis and for that reason it should aid in healing connective tissue.
> 
> [1] Abstract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19933753
> [1] Full Study: www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2821728/
> ...



Same here. I've researched this at length and there is nothing to suggest any advanced effect on repair or regeneration of non-muscle soft tissue.

This is one of those "broscience" assertions that gives justification for guys to jam some nandrolone into their protocol. I know there were other HRT providers that tout the "joint healing effects" of nandrolone to their clients and it is, IMO, not appropriately grounded in the litureature.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah the lubrication of joints from nandy IMO is just a bandaid. I've seen alot of guys lately swearing by TB500. Have him go that route first as its pretty inexpensive. If that doesn't help throw gh in. If that doesn't help then probably nothing but surgery will and even that's a coin toss.


----------



## musclebird (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought deca and annavar were proven to increase collagen synthesis, and that collogen is used by the body to repair connective tissue. dont doctors prescribe deca and annavar to help osteoarthritis and joint issues post surgery? The opinions of deca across the steroid community are so strong towards believing deca can fix a bad joint, but then again everyone always says when they come off the pain just comes back...


----------



## JOMO (Apr 25, 2013)

Your friend should possibly consider the surgery. Had mine for the same thing at the end of 2011. Glad I did it. But mine was so bad phy ther would not work.


----------

